# Crown Moulding to complement Mission Style paneled walls



## Susan (Aug 29, 2008)

Currently working with my brother to add Mission style "wainscoting" to my dining room and entry hall. Looking for tips on crown molding style to complement this amazing look.

Thanks for any info!
The room looks amazing so far (i'll post pictures later). The panels are built using three and four inch poplar "strips" and will be painted (sorry… don't panic!) The lower wall will be a creamed coffee color and the upper in an olive green. (Pretend you care and help me out!)
Thanks again!


----------



## canamsledder (Aug 31, 2008)

There are lots to choose from. Click on the link to see some profiles we make where I work.

http://www.eastwoodspecialties.ca/moulding.asp


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

in my opinion something simple should be used. You don't want a lot of detail. I would say a coved crown or even a crown that has a flat face with no detail would look good. But, I can't see what the room looks like to really give good suggestions.


----------



## thad (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi all. New to the site and saw the post about this project. I put in Wainscoting a couple of months ago and found that site helpful.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, craftsman crown can be as simple as a rectangle, or embellished with a cove. I just bought Robert Lang's "Shop Drawings for Craftsman Interiors" to complete my collection, but it ended up being my favorite. He has tons of interior trim ideas.


----------

